# Oregon coast.



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Once again I got to spend a bit of time over on the Oregon coast. This time I saw a bunch of riders out on the Oregon scenic Bikeway. Otherwise known to the cagers as Highway 101. Looks like fun. My wife didn't think so but she only rides just a very little so to her it wouldn't be. 
I loved seeing all the cyclists. I loved watching the climbs and the rest stops. these people earned the stops on the top that's for sure.
Cheers everyone.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I’m in Bandon right now. I’ll be doing loops out of here and later in the week out of Port Orford. It’s a spectacular coast line.

On Saturday I’ll pick up a group of tourers from my bike club. They are doing the whole shebang from Astoria to Brookings. The state parks have Hiker/Biker spots set aside for vagabonds, which is kind of cool.

I’m happy to support my friends, but the allure of touring escapes me. Dodging motor homes on US101, sleeping on the ground, eating gruel, lugging 75 lbs ... ugh. I have my travel trailer with cold beer, a gas grill, and tv!


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

I understand about the travel trailer. I just bought one just over a month ago. We have used it once since we got it. Cold water, gas stove, TV, A/C for the nights. (I sleep really warm.) As soon as I get the hot water heater working I will have hot showers which will be a serious bonus. 
we love the coast and enjoy spending time walking the beaches. We now have options that we have never had.


----------

